# Green Onions



## BGKYSmoker (Jul 4, 2022)

Got some green onion from the garden today.

Washed and sliced.
Put in a clean water bottle and freeze, when you need some just shake em out.


----------



## chopsaw (Jul 4, 2022)

That's a great idea .


----------



## Brokenhandle (Jul 4, 2022)

I love it as well! Hate letting them go to waste. 

Ryan


----------



## phatfoodz (Jul 4, 2022)

Cute! Is it easy to get the green onions out? I might try this method of storing them, but I'd be afraid they would get stuck in the bottleneck. Can you squeeze them out?


----------



## pc farmer (Jul 4, 2022)

Interesting


----------



## BGKYSmoker (Jul 6, 2022)

Just shake em out, they wont squeeze out.
Wide mouth bottle like a gator aid would work good too.


----------



## cmayna (Jul 6, 2022)

Never thought of doing that.  Great idea indeed 
I assume you would then shake some out frozen and then let them thaw in a dish in the fridge?  or run some under tap water to thaw?


----------



## gmc2003 (Jul 6, 2022)

Cool idea. I'll have to give it a shot.

Chris


----------



## SmokinAl (Jul 6, 2022)

Great idea Rick!
We do it as well!
Also assorted chopped peppers!
Ready for any dish!
Al


----------



## indaswamp (Jul 6, 2022)

That is a great idea!


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew (Jul 6, 2022)

Awesome Rick!  Going to have to do this, thanks for posting!


----------



## Sven Svensson (Jul 6, 2022)

Brilliant!


----------



## Vmusic2Ya (Sep 3, 2022)

BGKYSmoker said:


> Got some green onion from the garden today.
> 
> Washed and sliced.
> Put in a clean water bottle and freeze, when you need some just shake em out.
> ...



That is a GREAT IDEA.  When they're frozen, do they come out pretty easy?


----------



## tbern (Sep 3, 2022)

Just seeing this, nice idea! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Colin1230 (Sep 3, 2022)

Great idea, thanks for sharing Rick. How long will they keep in the freezer bottled like that?


----------



## DRKsmoking (Sep 4, 2022)

That is great, much better than the baggies I have been using. They won't get flattened
like in the bag.

So easy and great idea

David


----------



## BGKYSmoker (Sep 4, 2022)

Yes they come right out because of the minimal surface contact. We used em already.


----------

